# OTG Cable



## Vazguard (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey guys.

I'm looking online for a suitable OTG cable to take advantage of the USB hosting. The OEM "camera" cable is only 11 bucks on Amazon, but there are a million cheap versions listed as well, all with mixed results.

I was wondering- what do you all use? Is it the OEM cable, or a generic that actually works?


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

I use and prefer the OEM cable, build quality is worth the extra price trust me. Motorola makes some stout stuff and the cable, while short, works great. Just splurge and get it, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Vazguard (Jun 9, 2011)

What a coincidence - I thought the same thing and ended up buying the OEM cable this afternoon. I was thinking the same thing - the manufacturing would be superior to everything else available.


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

Finally just got my OTG cable from Moto as well.


----------



## trsohmers (Jun 7, 2011)

I got my Motorola "camera" OTG camera by ordering through a Verizon corporate store back in May... I tried calling Verizon sales, and they said there was no item with that item number, but when I went to the brick and mortar store the next day, they where able to ship it to me for free next day.


----------



## Vazguard (Jun 9, 2011)

I looked on the Motorola site and it didn't seem to list it either. But Amazon had it.


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

Got mine @ Best Buy.


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm new to the tablet scene. What's the cable for exactly?


----------



## Vazguard (Jun 9, 2011)

The OTG cable converts the microUSB port on the XOOM (and other tablets) to a full-szie USB port. This allows it to host connections from other devices like cameras, USB drives, and phones.


----------



## Blade765 (Jun 9, 2011)

Vazguard said:


> The OTG cable converts the microUSB port on the XOOM (and other tablets) to a full-szie USB port. This allows it to host connections from other devices like cameras, USB drives, and phones.


Don't forget video game controllers!!! And the OTG cable doesn't just change the port from micro usb to a full size usb, there is also an extra wire in it which grounds one of the pins, telling the XOOM to enable host mode.


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

I legit just got this cable in the mail, had ordered one a few weeks ago. I have been playing around with it for the past few hours and it seems to be working flawlessly.
And, its only $2.68 with free shipping.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110739248260?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_2290wt_1180

Seems to be working even though its from china... haha.


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

Just ordered my OTG cable from Motorola, I like quality over price. We'll see how it is.


----------

